# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Ohio State/Michigan Game

## mpg3000

Does anyone know where we can watch this game Saturday at noon? We are arriving in Saint Barts on Friday

----------


## cassidain

Your villa, I would imagine

----------


## KevinS

You’re arriving in World Cup territory, where NCAA football is all but unknown.  I can tell you where to watch World Cup games, but as Cassidain said, your villa is the likely best spot to watch NCAA football.   Got Dish?  Got the right channel?

----------


## mpg3000

We are at Pearl Beach, not a villa this time.

----------


## JEK

> Does anyone know where we can watch this game Saturday at noon? We are arriving in Saint Barts on Friday



  The Fox Sports App on your iPad may be your best bet.

----------


## amyb

Well, here goes. 

GO BUCKEYES!

----------


## davesmom

Dear Amy, I guess we will have to be "frenemies" just one day per year...  GO BLUE!  (I have no expectations of winning, of course, but we have hope!)

----------


## amyb

Can not be worse than Phil a Cowboy fan and Amy a Giants Fan.  Got over and through many a Monday night contest.

----------


## Cwater

> Dear Amy, I guess we will have to be "frenemies" just one day per year...  GO BLUE!  (I have no expectations of winning, of course, but we have hope!)



Amy, I need to side with davesmom on this one.  Still sending hugs

----------


## amyb

Can’t help myself. From Brooklyn roots we have somehow seen e grandchildren off to Columbus. A no brainer. O-H!

Go Buckeyes!

----------


## GMP62

> Dear Amy, I guess we will have to be "frenemies" just one day per year...  GO BLUE!  (I have no expectations of winning, of course, but we have hope!)



Gary is a die hard Michigan fan. Game on now…Go Blue! Gary agrees, Gina… he thinks Ohio will win today.

----------


## amyb

Shhh…no jinxing!

----------


## JEK

> Gary is a die hard Michigan fan. Game on now…Go Blue! Gary agrees, Gina… he thinks Ohio will win today.



Ohio isn’t playing. THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY is on the field! :cool:

----------


## davesmom

When we woke up this morning, one of our really good friends had hung their Ohio State flag on one of our trees out front
 DD dragged me out of bed in my Michigan nightgown to take a photo of him with a kitchen knife by the flag so he could send it to them.  You know, a friendly rivalry with our Ohio State friends out here. (When living in MI, it was not so friendly).  Good luck to all of us!  Best day of football of the year.

----------


## amyb

I agree! Go Buckeyes.

Said Yogi Berra IT AIN’T OVER ‘TIL IT’S OVER.

----------


## GMP62

> Ohio isn’t playing. THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY is on the field!



Yes…simply a typo!

----------


## amyb

Gina, you win! Your guys put together a tremendous second half.
Well played!

Congrats. You too Cwater.

----------


## davesmom

Thanks for playing ❤️!

----------


## JEK

What a game!

----------


## Dennis

Football forum?

----------


## davesmom

> What a game!



That is as good as it gets!  We have only waited 22 years to win one in the Horseshoe....  The last time I was there, it was with the M Club in 1973.  They do not care for U of M fans.. ..it only took about 200 police to get us out safely..the good old days!

----------

